# D&RGW Santa Fe Station



## Chili Line (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone know of a source for plans (any scale) of the D&RGW's Union Station in Santa Fe? (It's now Tomasita's Restaurant, on Guadalupe Street.)@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know of any but I would kind of like to see them if you find them. I know that the Tomasita building has added quite a bit to the original building but I haven't figured out exactly what is original. Do you live in Santa Fe?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

There's probably at least 1 or 2 books out there on the "Chili Line". I remember that Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette did a few articles on the Chili Line over the years, maybe there's something in one of the issues.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the book "The Chili Lne and Santa Fe the City Different", signed by the late Richard Dorman. Great reference on the Chili Line. Other editions available on Amazon.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is a link to a database list of articles in the NG&SLG Magazine. It is a bit dated but has up to Nov/Dec 2006. 

Good hunting. 

Bob C.


----------

